# Amazon 1099-MISC - in the mail - COMBINED thread



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't received my Amazon W-2. Did everybody else get theirs? I'm about to call them, or well, email since I can't call KDP.


*UPDATE Corrected the subject line to 1099. Thanks for the info, Ann*


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't have mine yet. I thought they didn't have to send them until the end of the month.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, I must be a dingbat. I thought I was supposed to receive it by 1/31.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*You will not get a W2 from Amazon* -- unless you are an actual employee of Amazon.

What you should get is a *1099-MISC*. I believe Amazon reports your author earnings as royalties, which means if you made at least $10 you should get one.

They are required to be prepared as of January 31. They are NOT required to mail them, though usually do, and they usually do so by the end of January. They will be mailed to whatever address Amazon has on record. If you've moved, the post office may or may not forward it. If in doubt, I'm sure there's a way to check your account and verify your correct mailing address.

If all is accurate and you haven't received anything by February 15, and you believe you should have, you should contact them.

BUT, you should have kept track of what you made anyway, so the document is really just verification. Not having it should not stop you from beginning your tax return preparation. 

_Disclaimer: I am an Enrolled Agent and employed by H&R Block. Any tax advice contained in this message is not intended or written to be used, and cannot be used, by any member here, to avoid any federal tax penalty that may be imposed on the taxpayer._


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Correct. Often you will receive them by Jan 31, but not always. They only have to prepare them by Jan 31.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I see HAGrant fixed the thread title. 

I don't mean to be obnoxious about it, but I think it's important to realize it's treated very differently when you file the tax returns.  If you just throw the money from a form 1099 onto the same line as the money from a W2, you WILL get correspondence from the IRS.  And nobody wants that!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Last year, they showed up the first week of February for me. Both Amazon and B&N.

I did get my smashwords 1099 in my email yesterday, so that's good, because last year, it was really late.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I've gotten Smash and Lightning Source and my credit card merchant services, but no Ammy or BN or iTunes. I'll move forward without it. I put everything in Quickbooks anyway.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I've received Smashwords 1099, my day job W-2, and 1099s from the investment accounts, but nothing from Amazon, B&N, or Createspace.

We're not planning to file until it gets much closer to April anyway. (I do believe we owe, although not much.)


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm assuming they send them out?  Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## jewishwriter (May 13, 2011)

I asked in a similar post last week when we could expect the forms....general advice: first week in February...so here's hoping. I've already received a 1099 from B&N and Smashwords...


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

A lot of different answers out there.  One persons says you won't get anything unless you made over $20,000.  Another person says $600.

I did find this from 2011:

Dear Publishers,

Amazon will finish mailing Forms 1099-MISC by the due date of January 31, 2011. You should receive Form 1099-MISC if you designated the United States as your country of residence and received at least $10 in royalties during 2010. If you do not receive your form in the mail by February 7, 2011 or have questions about your form, please contact Amazon 1099 support at [email protected] Please include your company/publisher name, as listed on your Kindle Direct Publishing account page, in your email. If you would like to receive an electronic copy of your form, please state that in your email and we will reply with a copy of your form. If you would like to have a new physical form mailed to you, please include your current mailing address in your email. Do not forget to update the address on your account page if your address has changed.

Thank you,

Kindle Direct Publishing Accounts Payable


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> A lot of different answers out there. One persons says you won't get anything unless you made over $20,000. Another person says $600.


I've gotten one every year from Amazon, even before I made $600.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

The general rule with 1099s is that you issue them to your contractors that you've paid more than $600. However, that rule does not apply with royalties. The threshold for royalty payments is $10.

There could be a difference in opinion as to how these payments are categorized, as to whether they are truly royalty payments or if we are merely suppliers to a retailer. It appears that ARe takes the latter point of view, because they don't issue 1099s below $600.

However, I know that Amazon, B&N, Createspace, and Smash all issue 1099s. I made considerably more than $600 my first year on Amazon, but didn't make over $600 through Smash or B&N (although I made much more this year), and I still got 1099s the first year from all of my retailers.

Jan 31 is the deadline to PREPARE 1099s, but not necessarily to mail them. Most will mail them by then, but even if they did, you may not receive them until midway through the first week of February. Assuming Amazon stuck the 1099s in the mail on Jan 31 (Thurs), you should probably expect them sometime today or another day this week. Today is only Feb 4, and remember that Feb 2-3 were both weekend days.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Got them today. You should be getting yours soon as well.

Joyce


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got the one from B&N today, but still no sign of Amazon's.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

smreine said:


> I got the one from B&N today, but still no sign of Amazon's.


Same here...


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got mine (mail running late today). Definitely under $600, more than $10.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I got the B&N one on Saturday. I haven't been home yet so I haven't checked the mail yet, but I hear through the grapevine that the Amazon ones (KDP and Createspace are separate, as I recall) should be there today or tomorrow.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Jan 31 is the deadline to PREPARE 1099s, but not necessarily to mail them. Most will mail them by then, but even if they did, you may not receive them until midway through the first week of February. Assuming Amazon stuck the 1099s in the mail on Jan 31 (Thurs), you should probably expect them sometime today or another day this week. Today is only Feb 4, and remember that Feb 2-3 were both weekend days.


Amanda, I'm always in awe of how much you know!!


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

B&N is here, Smashwords is not, Amazon is not. Got the check from SW, but not the 1099.

They have to be post-marked by 1/31/2013, so I assume it should take a week or less through the mail. By 2/7.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> I got the B&N one on Saturday. I haven't been home yet so I haven't checked the mail yet, but I hear through the grapevine that the Amazon ones (KDP and Createspace are separate, as I recall) should be there today or tomorrow.


Same here. Got my B&N one on Saturday.

Does anyone know about iTunes?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Got mine today, for both Amazon.com and the UK Amazon.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my Smashwords one on January 31st via email. Check your spam filters, people!

(Also, I just wanted to say thank you to Smashwords for being on the ball with these this year. Made my blood pressure go down by quite a bit.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

It would be pretty wonderful if mine arrived today ... I know my husband wants to start out taxes.


----------



## AJCooper (Sep 9, 2012)

I got mine. Eep! 

I also got the EU one. Do I have to pay taxes to the British government? I'm not a subject of the Queen!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AJCooper said:


> I got mine. Eep!
> 
> I also got the EU one. Do I have to pay taxes to the British government? I'm not a subject of the Queen!!


Probably not. But you have to pay tax to the US on the money you made from sales there. . . . . .


----------



## AJCooper (Sep 9, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably not. But you have to pay tax to the US on the money you made from sales there. . . . . .


Phew. I was gonna say, "No taxation without representation!"


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Got all of Amazons (US, UK, Createspace) on Saturday and got B&N today and I'm in SoCal.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I've gotten Amazon US, Amazon EU, and Barnes and Noble today all in the same delivery.  Taxes are going to be interesting, because apparently there's an issue whether the royality income in Box 2 is actually the correct way to report your earnings if you're the sole proprietor of a business.  The IRS is going to hate all the phone calls.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I have yet to receive any of my book-related ones. I did get all of my 1099 forms that were related to my freelance writing, though.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> B&N is here, Smashwords is not, Amazon is not. Got the check from SW, but not the 1099.
> 
> They have to be post-marked by 1/31/2013, so I assume it should take a week or less through the mail. By 2/7.


Brian, check your email/spam folders. Smashwords emailed on 1/31 but the sender was "Erich Ruth" and the subject was "Your 2012 Smashwords 1099-MISC tax form is now available." Then you login and print it yourself.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I got B&N and Amazon today, though the Amazon's a bit ripped up. I've e-mailed to ask if I can be sent another copy. (To be fair, mail service here is terrible. I could tell horror stories… And I'm in a major residential area. Not a big city, but definitely not out in country.

Smashwords, I got on 1/31, in the e-mail that Brian describes.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Avis Black said:


> The IRS is going to hate all the phone calls.


Do they actually answer the phone?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine were all in today's mail - Amazon, Amazon EU (didn't get one like that last year so I'll have to see if it covers all non-US payments or just UK or what), and Create Space. B&N came yesterday.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mike McIntyre said:


> Do they actually answer the phone?


Yes, actually. Calls to the IRS can be immensely helpful if you have questions.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Got mine today from both Amazon and B&N.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> Brian, check your email/spam folders. Smashwords emailed on 1/31 but the sender was "Erich Ruth" and the subject was "Your 2012 Smashwords 1099-MISC tax form is now available." Then you login and print it yourself.


Ahhh, I forgot that they send them electronically. Located, entered, and refund reduced.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> Ahhh, I forgot that they send them electronically. Located, entered, and refund reduced.


You're welcome *bows, collects deducted monies and runs away*


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> You're welcome *bows, collects deducted monies and runs away*


O.O Hey! Hey! *gives chase for a few feet, then returns, out of breath*


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

B&N yes, today, Amazon not yet. I live in Florida.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I received my Amazon 1099's from US, UK, and my B&N one today too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Avis Black said:


> I've gotten Amazon US, Amazon EU, and Barnes and Noble today all in the same delivery. Taxes are going to be interesting, because apparently there's an issue whether the royality income in Box 2 is actually the correct way to report your earnings if you're the sole proprietor of a business. The IRS is going to hate all the phone calls.


No question, and your tax professional shouldn't have a problem.

WORKING AUTHORS receive royalties for their work but report it as self-employment income because they're working authors. They'll have expenses and will be able to deduct those against the income -- and will need to pay their share of Social Security on their net earnings.

Authors who are basically retired, but still receive royalties for works still in print and earning probably report on Schedule E. There are probably few to no expenses to claim in this case. But also no SE tax since the person is no longer _in the business_ of being an author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carradee said:


> I got B&N and Amazon today, though the Amazon's a bit ripped up. I've e-mailed to ask if I can be sent another copy. (To be fair, mail service here is terrible. I could tell horror stories&#8230; And I'm in a major residential area. Not a big city, but definitely not out in country.
> 
> Smashwords, I got on 1/31, in the e-mail that Brian describes.


As long as it's readable you don't really need to worry much about it. I'd suggest make a copy yourself if you just want to be sure to keep a neater copy. It doesn't get sent anywhere. . . .you just keep it for your records.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

smreine said:


> Yes, actually. Calls to the IRS can be immensely helpful if you have questions.


But you may end up waiting a long time.  If you're new to filing with a Schedule C, I _strongly_ suggest you find a reputable tax professional to assist you and help answer your questions. You'll pay for the help, but it will be worth it for the specific assistance rather than general answers which is all the IRS can do. They'll tell you you can deduct expenses, but won't likely be willing to specify specifically what expenses nor make a determination over the phone based on your description of what the cost was for.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems like it would make the most sense for Amazon to provide a digital version suitable for printing.  If anyone is new to taxes with a 1099-MISC be prepared if you had a good year... as it takes a big chunk out of your "refund"


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

My husband and I both got ours from Amazon.com in the mail today. We live in Florida.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Got mine today, and I made less than $600. I live in the US.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

B&N, Ammy US, Ammy UK, and CS all in one fell swoop. Sure didn't feel like I made that much, but it's all there. Now I wonder where it all went!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As long as it's readable you don't really need to worry much about it. I'd suggest make a copy yourself if you just want to be sure to keep a neater copy. It doesn't get sent anywhere. . . .you just keep it for your records.


Oh, I know, but I figure it can't hurt to ask. Worst-case scenario, they say "no." Best-case scenario, I get a new unripped copy.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I was wondering when Amazon would send the 1099, but it's good to hear that some people are getting theirs. It's the last document I need, so I can start figuring out my taxes. Heh.


----------



## jewishwriter (May 13, 2011)

My 1099 arrived yesterday...Surprised to receive two forms. Maybe KDP Select for library sales is one.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

one is US, the other is Europe


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

cheriereich said:


> I was wondering when Amazon would send the 1099, but it's good to hear that some people are getting theirs. It's the last document I need, so I can start figuring out my taxes. Heh.


Just received mine. It's coming for ya.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I got B&N already, so I'm hoping to get Amazon today. I think we're still waiting on some other tax docs, though, so I'm not getting too impatient...yet.

I hate tax season.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Perhaps this is why no one responded to my earlier question on iTunes/Apple 1099. I did a quick search on their FAQ regarding taxes and this is what is says:

*Will Apple send a U.S. Tax Form 1099 for my sales? *
No. Sales on the iBookstore are sales by you, the provider of copyrighted works, to end users. Therefore, Apple takes the position that payments made to you for these sales are payments for products or goods, which are specifically exempt from reporting on Form 1099 even though the payments may be taxable income to you.

You are responsible for determining your own tax obligations with respect to these payments. If you are uncertain of your tax obligations, we recommend that you consult with a tax professional.

Hmmm...Which I find interesting since you have to provide tax info before you can sell on iTunes.... Hubby is placing a call to our tax guy.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Got me Amazon and BN ones last night.  Me hapy!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Got all of my Amazon today, got B&N yesterday. Does the EU one encompass everything outside the US? We don't get a separate UK form, do we?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Mike McIntyre said:


> one is US, the other is Europe


Yep, got them both today. Correct, sir!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Claudia Lefeve said:


> Perhaps this is why no one responded to my earlier question on iTunes/Apple 1099. I did a quick search on their FAQ regarding taxes and this is what is says:
> 
> *Will Apple send a U.S. Tax Form 1099 for my sales? *
> No. Sales on the iBookstore are sales by you, the provider of copyrighted works, to end users. Therefore, Apple takes the position that payments made to you for these sales are payments for products or goods, which are specifically exempt from reporting on Form 1099 even though the payments may be taxable income to you.
> ...


That is interesting. . . . . but, really, you don't NEED the 1099 if you've kept track of your sales. I assume you have some sort of reports you can access.

It is odd though. . . . it's like they're claiming they have nothing to do with it. . . but they're facilitating the sales. Do the buyers pay you directly? I wouldn't think so, otherwise how would Apple get their cut. So buyers pay Apple, they keep their cut, and send you the rest -- probably as a periodic larger check rather than a small check every time there's a sale. It seems wrong to me, but I don't advise corporations on their taxes so. . . . . . .

It's kind of more like how Mary Kay and Tupperware do things, I guess; those folks don't usually get 1099's from the company either. . . . .


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That is interesting. . . . . but, really, you don't NEED the 1099 if you've kept track of your sales. I assume you have some sort of reports you can access.
> 
> It is odd though. . . . it's like they're claiming they have nothing to do with it. . . but they're facilitating the sales. Do the buyers pay you directly? I wouldn't think so, otherwise how would Apple get their cut. So buyers pay Apple, they keep their cut, and send you the rest -- probably as a periodic larger check rather than a small check every time there's a sale. It seems wrong to me, but I don't advise corporations on their taxes so. . . . . . .
> 
> It's kind of more like how Mary Kay and Tupperware do things, I guess; those folks don't usually get 1099's from the company either. . . . .


They do give monthly reports and I have all my sales totaled. I found the appropriate section on where you can put income where you didn't get a 1099. But yes, I just find this so odd! It's so tempting to not report it, but with my luck I'd get audited and I certainly don't want that, so I'm reporting it!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Just got two Amazon 1099s today.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I received a 1099 from ALL of the Amazons yesterday. They amazingly all came in the same delivery.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Got mine today. 

I made more money in the UK than in the US. 

My poor tax guy is going to freak out.


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

Got mine  Made me feel a professional writer.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Mike McIntyre said:


> Do they actually answer the phone?


I've been calling the IRS for the last two weeks to get official transcripts for my financial aid verification - and it is *very* difficult to get through.

Totally my fault, as I could have done this in early December instead of waiting until tax time to call them.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I've received only three so far.  Bunch more should be coming soon.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Got mine today. My best year yet. Too bad it all went back into editors, artwork, etc.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Got mine!  But can anyone tell me what I do with Amazon EU?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine came today. The 1/31 date is the date that businesses have to have your forms IN THE MAIL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DDark said:


> Ok, i'm late to the party and probably need to read through this thread. I had been told in the past we have to manually calculate the other countries and that we only receive the 1099 for US sales. I was a little surprise today to find that I had two 1099's, one for US and one for "all other" (EU). Thank you Amazon for simplifying my life.
> 
> Now how about you start withholding so I don't have to worry about that mess?


Yeah. . .that's not likely to happen. They don't have to deal with that because you're not an employee. . . . . but, if you have expenses, this actually ends up better for you in the long run. 

Also: I've merged several similar threads. . . sorry for any confusion. 



Judi Coltman said:


> Got mine! But can anyone tell me what I do with Amazon EU?


Assuming you mean a 1099 reporting income from sales in Europe, if you're a US citizen that's income to you as well. Just include it with the rest of your writing income.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Got mine today.  Twice as big as last year, so that's rather pleasant.  Until I pay taxes on it.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone please post a photo of yourself posing with your 1099.  Just kidding


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathelm said:


> Got mine today. Twice as big as last year, so that's rather pleasant. Until I pay taxes on it.


I confess I never have understood this sentiment.  I realize you're being humorous but, honestly, if you made twice as much money, even after taxes you have Way More than you had before. Why do people mind so much paying their fair share?

Please note, I am not in favor of hardship tax rates . . . nor, however, am I in favor of people 'cheating'.

Just my opinion, YMMV. My job is to help people comply with the tax law honestly without paying anything more than they have to.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

> I confess I never have understood this sentiment. I realize you're being humorous but, honestly, if you made twice as much money, even after taxes you have Way More than you had before. Why do people mind so much paying their fair share?


That's not how I meant it. It's more that I don't keep careful track of royalty payments (because they aren't large numbers), so I don't properly budget to pay the taxes on them. If I could set up with-holdings on my royalties, I wouldn't be complaining. It _feels_ like I'm losing money even though if I were being more responsible, that perception would be nonexistent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathelm said:


> That's not how I meant it. It's more that I don't keep careful track of royalty payments (because they aren't large numbers), so I don't properly budget to pay the taxes on them. If I could set up with-holdings on my royalties, I wouldn't be complaining. It _feels_ like I'm losing money even though if I were being more responsible, that perception would be nonexistent.


Ah! Gotcha! Yeah, a lot of folks don't really have a good feel for how much money they're actually making and spending. I think it's something that can be learned, but I also think some people just do it naturally. Like, I haven't looked at my accounts for a couple of days, and I've spent things in the mean time, but I could tell you to within $100 how much is in each one and what I owe on our various credit cards. My brain just works that way. It's actually kind of a curse. 

But, I do have people seriously lament that they have earned half again as much money as last year because that makes their tax bill go up by a thousand bucks!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

yay!  got mine in the mail today...


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

It's now the 11th and I still don't have any tax information from Amazon. Is anyone else still waiting for theirs? 

I'm thinking I need to call customer service at this point. Suckage.


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay just adding that I haven't received mine either (still the 11th) but then I live in the Islands so I usually add on 4 or 5 days to delivery. This week hopefully.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't received mine either, but I'm so far out in the sticks it takes us about an extra day to get anything.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> It's now the 11th and I still don't have any tax information from Amazon. Is anyone else still waiting for theirs?
> 
> I'm thinking I need to call customer service at this point. Suckage.


I don't have mine either. I asked KDP and they said if it isn't here by the 14th to contact them for a new copy.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

sarracannon said:


> It's now the 11th and I still don't have any tax information from Amazon. Is anyone else still waiting for theirs?
> 
> I'm thinking I need to call customer service at this point. Suckage.


I don't have mine either. Thanks for the "wait until the 14th" tip, Deanna. I'll give it a couple of days and maybe, come love-day, it'll arrive.
Question: Will the 1099 include all earnings (UK, DE, FR, etc.)? Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Savannah_Page said:


> I don't have mine either. Thanks for the "wait until the 14th" tip, Deanna. I'll give it a couple of days and maybe, come love-day, it'll arrive.
> Question: Will the 1099 include all earnings (UK, DE, FR, etc.)? Thanks!


According to comments earlier in this thread. . . . .some folks have gotten separate 1099's for US sales vs European sales.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

My response from an inquiry to Amazon was this:



> I'm sorry for the delay. We will be sending you a Form 1099 by the end of this month, which will have the details about your total earnings via KDP in the year, 2012.


Weird response since they were supposed to be 'sending' it by the end of last month. I realize that doesn't mean they actually do get sent on that day, but if they sent it out within a week of that I should still have had my forms by now. I'm trying to be patient, but I'm on edge because I'm dying to get this all filed and figure out just how much of what I saved back is going to taxes this year.

I guess I will give it to the end of this week and send another mail to their 1099 designated email.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

I still don't have mine. I don't live in the sticks. There is no excuse for this from a well-established company like Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

W.W. said:


> I still don't have mine. I don't live in the sticks. There is no excuse for this from a well-established company like Amazon.


You do need to make sure they have accurate contact information. . . .they can't send it if, for instance, they don't have the right address. If it's not arrived by mid February I'd assume that, for some reason, that's the case, and contact them to verify everything.

It's also true that things go astray in the mail. . .especially when they're sending out several thousand envelopes that all look alike. Should it happen? No? But it can. . .and does.

So I, personally, wouldn't choose to blame Amazon without making sure, first, that there's not some other problem.

And, besides, if you've been keeping track, you don't need it anyway.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, Ann. I'll assume if my wandering 1099 comes without the EU sales I'll get something additional, with those sales, in the mail later. Would be nice if I'd actually get _something_ sent over since my tax people are waiting. It's complicated enough having to file taxes and deal with deadlines in the US, and then having to file them again with more deadlines in Germany. Hmph. Never simple... Amazon even have a US address on file for me so I can't blame it on slow overseas shipping. I'll give Amazon until tomorrow before I ask where my missing 1099 is and will post back the update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh.  Well.  If you're not in the US, I'm not sure Amazon is required to send you anything.  In fact I'm pretty sure they are not. . . . .


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, wow. Really? Even though the address on file is a US address? And even though I'm a US citizen with a SSN I submitted to them? That just might explain why I don't have my 1099 yet...


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Oh, wow. Really? Even though the address on file is a US address? And even though I'm a US citizen with a SSN I submitted to them? That just might explain why I don't have my 1099 yet...


I imagine Ann made that statement with a possibly incorrect assumption. If you provided a US address and are a US citizen, there would be no reason for Amazon not to send it.

I'm not a tax person but I'm pretty sure even if you were just in Germany and not a US citizen then Amazon would have to send something, it would just be a different form, not a 1099. If you were a non-us citizen with a US address, it would be a 1042-S and doesn't need to be sent by a company until March 15th. A non-us citizen, with a non-us address, and the tax treaty and you run into those different tax reporting rules, which ones exactly I'm not certain on myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Savannah_Page said:


> Oh, wow. Really? Even though the address on file is a US address? And even though I'm a US citizen with a SSN I submitted to them? That just might explain why I don't have my 1099 yet...


Well, if you're a US citizen, they're probably supposed to. . . might be good to contact them. You may have provided them a US address, but they may only have a German one. Or something. It's hard to say.

BUT, my understanding is that businesses are not required to send non-US persons or companies 1099's -- that's a US form for IRS matching purposes. Seeing your location under your avatar did make me think you might be a German citizen, hence my response. tensen's right that there would be, potentially, a 1042-S required, but, as he suggests, there's a lot of things that enter into whether that might be required. Still, as a US citizen, that's not the issue for you.

That said, your status could be unclear to them, so, again, I suggest you contact them and make sure they have your correct information.

_THAT_ said, if you've kept track and know what you made, you don't really need to worry about it.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten mine either.  I'm not sure whether to blame the incompetent postal service in my town (as I have had bills not come in the mail before and end up past due) or to blame Amazon.  I have all of my other forms that I need.  I'm getting ready to go in and manually add up what I made since I still have the records, but that's kind of a pain.


----------



## ingrid avluv (Feb 15, 2013)

W.W. said:


> I still don't have mine. I don't live in the sticks. There is no excuse for this from a well-established company like Amazon.


The excuse is, like all companies, they want the maximum amount of work for the minimum amount of expense. So just as they pay their warehouse workers just over minimum wage, deny them benefits, fight like hell to keep a union out, etc., they overwork a minimal staff that is in charge of organizing and sending out countless thousands of tax reporting sheets to all the Kindle self publishers, from the $100,000 a year sellers to the $11 pissants.

Haven't got anything here, from Createspace or Amazon. Great!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Ann and tensen, I've given them a few more days to have it arrive and still nothing. I've contacted Amazon so hopefully they'll contact soon. Either way I do have a clear record of what I earned so I think my expat tax preparers should find that sufficient. In the end I just need to report zero dollars earned since I pay my 48% tax rate to good old Deutschland.


----------

